# Breaker panel question



## noworky (Sep 17, 2013)

Hey guys I did decide to go with a interlock for my Cutler-Hammer panel I received it and the interlock will be a piece of cake to install. The question I have is the top two left slots is where my generator 30 amp breaker must go so that spot is now where my electric range breaker is at. I haven't looked yet with the cover off but can you normally move the the all existing breakers in a row enough to free up the two spots for my generator breaker. There are empty knock outs at the other end.
Also the picture isn't upside down the panel was put in that way for some reason so actually the two slots on the bottom right is where my generator breaker must go.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

It depends upon the installer. I was able to juggle a couple of breakers around to put mine in without disturbing the entire row.

If the feed to the range comes out of the top you could just disconnect the breaker and move it up to the top. You don't have to relocate the ground and neutral.


----------

